# A protest march turns sour and violent



## Stryker (Dec 11, 2011)

Had a rare opportunity to be part of a group of photojournalists to cover a protest march.  After a few minutes, rocks were flying and the riot police counteracted







Water cannons were used to disperse the mob






but the protesters held on






one protester got clobbered by the riot police






tired, bloodied, and in pain, he collapsed


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 11, 2011)

I like how the chaos is caught in the shot in nr. 1. All images look a bit dark to me.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 28, 2011)

#4 is an excellent shot...

I also agree they seem slightly dark, but it may not be a bad thing in this case, it kind of helps play into the mood of the event.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 28, 2011)

Fantastic shots! They look properly exposed to me, but my screen is pretty bright.


----------



## Bob32 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stryker,


Interesting on-the-spot story-telling PJ shots. Good show! I especially like #4.


I agree that these images are on the dark side. Much detail is shrouded in shadow. #2 would benefit from straightening, #4 from vertical perspective correction (the building on the left looks like it's about to fall over), and #5 from cropping at the bottom.


Bob


----------



## Stryker (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, ladies and gents.  Twas my first time to cover an protest march that turned violent using only an 18-55mm kitlens.  I had to go near the action just go have a better frame.  It was a learning experience for me


----------



## naptime (Jan 5, 2012)

sad. this is in manila? 


i particularly like shot 1. and mostly because of the gentlemans face on the far left foreground. his facial expression really brought the whole shot alive for me.

and the stopped action in 4 is amazing as well!


----------



## SnapLocally (Jan 9, 2012)

Whoa, the first shot looks like a movie set.


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW! I'm not sure I would have the guts to pull that off! #1 is my favorite, mostly because it really mage me 'feel' the emotion and intesity that way there. Nice job!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice series.  You had to be somewhat nervous.  I know I would be.

Jerry


----------



## FMPS (Jan 22, 2012)

Well done, how many images did you shoot in the series?   Good job, A lot of people forget that photo journalism tells a story,


----------



## kylehess10 (Jan 22, 2012)

I love photos that speak, and these are the definition of that. Very well-done!


----------



## ImFX (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the first one, the expression in that picture....  I dont know, but if this is for a documentary purpose i rather see this set of pic in colour unworked


----------



## jaomul (Feb 10, 2012)

You cover the chaos well


----------



## polymoog (Feb 13, 2012)

Incredible series, you capture the atmosphere and emotions very well, I definitely think that this set works best in B&W


----------



## doomster (Feb 16, 2012)

Great shots indeed. I'd like more contrast.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 16, 2012)

#1 and #4 are good shots, expressions like those are only seen on occasions like these.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 16, 2012)

naptime said:


> sad. this is in manila?
> 
> 
> i particularly like shot 1. and mostly because of the gentlemans face on the far left foreground. his facial expression really brought the whole shot alive for me.
> ...



THIS! I immediately saw the man in the left hand corner. If you have the ability to crop that small (without sacrificing IQ), I'd make an image of just him. A lot of emotion captured there.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you have anymore pictures? Were you scared?


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 16, 2012)

you've got some great shot....love the details on #1...


----------

